# Midnight Ridazz Video, 30 Seconds to Mars



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

*The new 30 Seconds to Mars video is about the Midnight Ridazz from SoCal. Just wanted to give my friends a shout out, great video...keep on riding !!!*


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Cool...hate the band and song, but liked the bike footage. The dude slamming into the windshield of the car was a bit over the top though. Cool shot near the end where the guy does a wheelie as he front wheel comes off. 

We have a similar cruiser bike ride here in Boulder each Thurs.


----------



## fmbp (Apr 23, 2003)

wifey saw a bit of the video and says, "Jared Leto is still hot. He's aged well. I'd still do him."


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Cool...hate the band and song, but liked the bike footage.


+1 (well, "hate" is a little strong...)

Just did Ridazz last night. Another nice night to be cruising through the city with a big pack of cyclists. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I liked it a lot. Made me want to do the ride.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> +1 (well, "hate" is a little strong...)
> 
> Just did Ridazz last night. Another nice night to be cruising through the city with a big pack of cyclists. :thumbsup:


Yeah I shouldn't have said hate...It's not awful, it just isn't my thing.


----------



## northcoast (Jul 11, 2003)

How many people show up these days, Hollywood? Last time I did the ride was with you. A few years ago?

Tomas


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

been a loooong time since I've been as well. At least a year. I kinda lost interest when the knuckleheads started showing up - confronting drivers, gettin' drunk, generally acting like a-holes. No thanks.

Last night was a welcome return. Not an enormous turnout, maybe 200+. Everyone behaved for the most part. I just wasn't used to riding with so many newbies right next to me skip-stopping their brakeless fixies on the downhills. "Control your sh*t everyone!" heh


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> been a loooong time since I've been as well. At least a year. I kinda lost interest when the knuckleheads started showing up - confronting drivers, gettin' drunk, generally acting like a-holes. No thanks.


Each summer we have our issues with the party crashers...and then the long-timers band together and ditch them. Twitter saved our asses this year.


----------

